# FA/FFA question on paysites



## Scorsese86 (Sep 1, 2009)

I was wondering, do any of you FA, or FFAs, go on paysites? I have basically only been on one, looking etc.
How about you?


----------



## Cors (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmm, I browse the Paysite Board a couple of times each week though I mostly check out threads by models I know and enjoy. 

When I was younger I really enjoyed the free sites (like AnnMarie's). I suscribe to Mandy Blake's Her First Fat Girl site on and off because it was, and probably still is the only one that caters to small queer FFAs obsessed with contrast.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 1, 2009)

Cors said:


> When I was younger I really enjoyed the free sites (like AnnMarie's). I suscribe to Mandy Blake's Her First Fat Girl site on and off because it was, and probably still is the only one that caters to small queer FFAs obsessed with contrast.



Purely curious, what'd you think of Mandy's site? I've considered joining but haven't heard what it's like. I saw some previews but it appears to me Mandy is usually doing the err, 'work.' I'd like to see that switched around sometimes too. Is it the same way inside the site or what?


----------



## joh (Sep 1, 2009)

I go on/help with my girlfriends , and then I occasionaly view the "competition", heh (ie, the other BigCuties ).


----------



## Cors (Sep 1, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Purely curious, what'd you think of Mandy's site? I've considered joining but haven't heard what it's like. I saw some previews but it appears to me Mandy is usually doing the err, 'work.' I'd like to see that switched around sometimes too. Is it the same way inside the site or what?



Unfortunately she is often the Dominant one and does most of the work but it isn't completely one-sided. The thin girls she seduce in her videos don't play with her fat parts as much as I like, but the "first time with a fat girl" thing is pretty convincing. I also feel that she is one of the few girl/girl models who look like they are really enjoying the action instead of posing and her orgasms are beautiful. I wish she would shoot with Dominant thin girls or butch ones or girls of other races and involve more BDSM, but I'm probably just trying too hard to fit myself into the fantasy.  

I haven't joined in a while and it seems like she doesn't update that often now, but there is quite a bit of hot content and you also get her other, more active solo site for free. 

(I think she started posting on here recently, so you could probably ask. )


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 1, 2009)

Cors said:


> Unfortunately she is often the Dominant one and does most of the work but it isn't completely one-sided. The thin girls she seduce in her videos don't play with her fat parts as much as I like, but the "first time with a fat girl" thing is pretty convincing. I also feel that she is one of the few girl/girl models who look like they are really enjoying the action instead of posing and her orgasms are beautiful. I wish she would shoot with Dominant thin girls or butch ones or girls of other races and involve more BDSM, but I'm probably just trying too hard to fit myself into the fantasy.
> 
> I haven't joined in a while and it seems like she doesn't update that often now, but there is quite a bit of hot content and you also get her other, more active solo site for free.
> 
> (I think she started posting on here recently, so you could probably ask. )



Sweet, thanks for the info. :]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh I've joined a bunch, but I'm done for awhile.


----------



## stefanie (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not aware of any straight-oriented paysites for FFAs...


----------

